# New Frog Popper



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wanted to show a frog popper I finished not long ago,I made the eyes from wood beads and put a blck tack in the bead hole for the pupil,some pearl white and a little red gives it a realistic effect,still learning,just wanted to share,john


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Man, those are some googly-eyes! Sure to get the attention of some big, hungry bass!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work, Pro.

I like the body colors!% .


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

Some createx pearls and a little experimenting,Some day I hope to be half as good as you VC1111


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man that is neat prochallenger. I like it alot.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That is really a cool looking bait...hope to see a pic of the first bass that chomps them bug-eyes!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice bait, cool idea on the eyes...

Rod


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

very nice....

flash-------------------------out


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

once again those eyes are really awesome, very nice


----------

